# Hoyt Cam Tuning Tiller Question



## Lurch2824 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pm ray knight on here


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Make certain your string stop isn't affecting your lower side measurement.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

You are running a string off of the axles and measuring to that string correct.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bberwald (Jan 27, 2012)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Make certain your string stop isn't affecting your lower side measurement.


Thought of that. Actually took off the rubber bumper so it wouldn't hold me up.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Your bottom cam is larger than your top cam. This is why one strings the axles and measures that to get equal bend in the limbs.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bberwald (Jan 27, 2012)

erdman41 said:


> Your bottom cam is larger than your top cam. This is why one strings the axles and measures that to get equal bend in the limbs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


I bought this bow used with the original strings. Before the limb pocket to the bowstring measured equal. Keeping in mind the strings were used already when I got it. Are you saying that the limbpocket to the bowsting shouldn't measure equal? Just looking at the rotation of the cam to the bowstring you can see that they are rotated a little different before you draw it. Is that normal?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Mine are maybe a shade under an 1/8" as far as measuring from the lobe to the string but then again the cams are not mirror images of each other. Tiller you are trying to get equal bend in the top and bottom limbs. Have to have something to measure to that is the same on the top and bottom. Distance from the axle to the string is different from top to bottom so that is why you need to string the axles.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bberwald (Jan 27, 2012)

erdman41 said:


> Mine are maybe a shade under an 1/8" as far as measuring from the lobe to the string but then again the cams are not mirror images of each other. Tiller you are trying to get equal bend in the top and bottom limbs. Have to have something to measure to that is the same on the top and bottom. Distance from the axle to the string is different from top to bottom so that is why you need to string the axles.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Wow. Sounds like your set up is measuring about exactly the same as mine. Seems like I was possibly trying to correct a problem that didn't exist. I really appreciate the information. I'm fairly new to this cam & 1/2 set up and that was exactly what I needed to know. Thanks


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Here are some threads I have found helpful over time. All about tuning Hoyts.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736187

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1778557

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1782387

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1755571

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1729971


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

dont worry about tiller, after you have bow in spec go on to tuning it, paper, walkback, bareshaft, whatever you do for tuning, that will show you if you have to do any adjustments. dont forget creep tuning also, that will get your cams right


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> You are running a string off of the axles and measuring to that string correct.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


what on a 2 cam, no way


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

edthearcher said:


> what on a 2 cam, no way


it is not a 2 cam, it is a cam and half. Hybrid cams are not the same size every time. Run a string off the axles if you want to measure the tiller.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

i always run a string from axle to axle to measure tiller . U dont have to worry about cams being the same size and keep u from over looking that


----------



## canon (Apr 3, 2007)

tag


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I was going to suggest you double check the bottom cam stop peg to make sure it's in the right hole.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

ttt


----------

